# Is she cheating?



## Allora321 (9 mo ago)

Sorry for the long rant...
I'm in a relationship with my gf for over 4 years, and for most of that relationship she was extremely controlling and suspicious of even something as simple as me playing online games with my male friends. It got to the point that I had to cut ties with every single female in my life that was not a part of my family. Even female friends I knew my whole life and basically never spoke to, long story short she never trusted me with anything and overthought everything, even though I never gave an actual reason to. I only lied to her once, during the first year of our relationship about smoking cigarettes ( was having a hard time quitting and was sneaking a ciggy here and there). I gave her full trust since day one of our relationship even though I was badly hurt in the past I decided that if I want to have a real relationship I need to give her trust.
Last year the trust issues got to the point that we decided to break up over the summer to try resolve our issues ( I have anger issues, nothing physical just get very angry very easily) independently and if we succeed, get back together in September. Summer went by fast, we both worked on our issues and both have improved. She seemed to trust me a lot more and not question every single thing I do. and I found a way to deal with my anger (gym) and made the decision in late September to get back together.
During the summer my gf went on a trip with people from work for a long week to an Italian island.
Before our break we decided that both of us can do whatever we want and feel like as long as we are going to be honest with the other person if something happens.
When I asked her in September is there anything I should know about, did anything happen, did anyone aske you out etc, she said a firm NO, and I believed her.

Not long after we got back together I noticed that she's constantly on her phone, talking to one of the male colleagues that was also on the company trip. I asked her about it and she said that R (lets call him that) is just a friend and they became really good friends over the summer. I was a little bit weirded out by the amount of conversations they were having but decided to let it go as I assumed their conversations will slowly move to a normal friendship levels.
Time went by and and it seemed that the levels of their interactions did not change. My curiosity got a better of me and I peaked at her phone when she was in the shower (I know not cool) what I saw made my heart sink a bit. They were chatting literarily everyday , using the work communicator, messages, voice notes, sending each other pictures of what they ate, what they did etc. 
They talked a lot about personal stuff like family, feelings, wants and goals. 
This may not seem like a lot but trust me for my GF that is a LOT, she has troubles opening to people that are in her life for years, even with me, I need to drag things out of her when I can see she is upset about something.

So me seeing her talking like that to some guy I've never even met, made me feel horrible and insecure. Am I not enough for her? 

I confronted her about this and explained how that made me feel and how I have no problem with her having male friends ( I never did, as she has few male friends from high school times that I met and she talks to them from time to time and by that I mean like once a month maybe) but I find it weird that they talk everyday and she shares with him a lot of personal stuff that she sometimes is hesitant to even talk to me about.
She assured me that nothing ever happened between two of them and that they are just good friends now and they talk a lot because it helps her with Spanish ( a lot of their convos were in Spanish, a language I don't speak). 
I asked her to maybe tone down on the frequency of the conversations and take it down to levels that are not "crossing the line", which I explained to her as daily conversations.
She did not take that particularly well and said that me trying to control who she is allowed to speaks or how often is toxic. 

Shortly after I found out that she has another male friend that she talks to frequently (few times a week) , a guy she met at the wedding this summer, who asked her out on a date (lets call him O). She said no to the date but continued to talk to him, send him pictures on Instagram etc.
When I found out about this I got really mad because when we were getting back together I asked her to tell me anything along those lines and she said that there is nothing to say. So she lied.

When confronted about O, she said that he is also just a friend and just because he asked her out doesn't mean they cant be friends. And she didn't lie, she just forgot about this. 
Which was very suspicious since the guy continuously asked her to visit him, offered to take her on a boat etc. 
Eventually she said that she talked to him because she enjoyed the attention and that she will stop. 
Which she did. 


Months go by and her and R are still talking basically daily, and she only sends him messages and voice notes when I'm not physically with her, which I bring up as weird, again.

We had many fights about this basically breaking up again and me trying to explain to her that from my perspective this is not ok and that she is hurting me by doing so.

Fast forward to this month, her and R are still talking but not as frequent (once or twice week) since I basically forced her to do so. f\*ck me, i know.
She basically said that she is allowed to have friends and she is not going to stop this friendship because of my insecurities.
In the meantime she had another male friend from work that she talked to regularly which I knew about and was ok with, but recently I found out that he also asked her out on a date when me and her were broken up, she shut him down but continued the friendship anyway.
When I found out that she once more hid from me and basically lie about the fact that a guy she talks to regularly, asked her out I was furious.
Again her explanation was, "I forgot and it's nothing to worry about because I shut him down"
Which would be fine if she would come clean in the beginning and just tell me about it when I asked in September.

I know that she loves me, she has proved that time and again in so many little and big things over the years that I could write 100 posts longer than this one. She is genuinely a great person to people close to her. On day to day basis, she is loving, caring and I have no doubt that she wants to be with me ( she had many opportunities to walk out yet she never did), but she has a major problem with boundaries. 
I love her as well and want to be with her more than anything, I'm just extremely hurt that she lied to me, didn't respect my feelings when I talked about them, and took months to take actions on something she could clearly see was hurting me.

I don't know if I can forgive and move on. I don't want to become the boyfriend that checks her phone regularly, tells her who she can and can't be friends with, and spend the rest of my life worrying and second guessing who is she texting.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Allora321 said:


> I don't know if I can forgive and move on. I don't want to become the boyfriend that checks her phone regularly, tells her who she can and can't be friends with, and spend the rest of my life worrying and second guessing who is she texting.


Dating is the process of figuring out if you're compatible. It seems you have your answer.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

@Allora321 
going to an italian island with few guys and girls from work during a break from you means she cheated and she might have cheated with the same guy


----------



## Allora321 (9 mo ago)

blackclover3 said:


> @Allora321
> going to an italian island with few guys and girls from work during a break from you means she cheated and she might have cheated with the same guy


tbh the trip was planned well before we went on a break, so it's not like she went there because we were on a break. 
Also the break was my idea, I was tired of being controlled and wanted to take radical action so she can learn how to be alone and that trust is essential


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

She 100% cheated. Probably way more than you know or even suspect.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Taking a break also means free pass to sleep around. Nobody serious about fixing a relationship takes a break.


----------



## Allora321 (9 mo ago)

The idea behind the break was that she learns how to be alone, she has been in relationships her whole adult life and never been single for longer than few months at a time. We decided that during the summer we will be a part and we both can do whatever we want as long as we will be completely honest at the end and just admit if something happened. I saw most of the messages with all those guys and there were no mentions of anything physical


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I know she loves me? So she just wanted to add a little spice to her life. Nope, your are in dental. 
Marrying her would be a grave mistake on your part.
Only you can make yourself a chump.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

We’re just friends! Is the biggest lie told. You are in for a rude awakening. It’s obvious you aren’t capable of making a decision yet. I hope you wake up……


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Allora321 said:


> The idea behind the break was that she learns how to be alone, she has been in relationships her whole adult life and never been single for longer than few months at a time. We decided that during the summer we will be a part and we both can do whatever we want as long as we will be completely honest at the end and just admit if something happened. I saw most of the messages with all those guys and there were no mentions of anything physical


It doesn't look like your plan worked out as well as you intended. She didn't spend the time learning how to be alone. She spent the time learning how to be without you. Plus, if you were broken up with her, even though you "agreed", she doesn't owe you any explanations.

It appears your relationship is in the process of running its course. Be prepared.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Allora321 said:


> The idea behind the break was that she learns how to be alone, she has been in relationships her whole adult life and never been single for longer than few months at a time. We decided that during the summer we will be a part and we both can do whatever we want as long as we will be completely honest at the end and just admit if something happened. I saw most of the messages with all those guys and there were no mentions of anything physical


Good luck with that one. We'll catch up when we see you back here in a few years.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Marc878 said:


> We’re just friends!


Means I wanna **** him. Every. Single. Time.

Men and women cannot be friends without one or both of them wanting sex.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You asked if your girlfriend is cheating. 
Yes she is. 
Got it?
Good


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Allora321 said:


> Sorry for the long rant...
> I'm in a relationship with my gf for over 4 years, and for most of that relationship she was extremely controlling and suspicious of even something as simple as me playing online games with my male friends. It got to the point that I had to cut ties with every single female in my life that was not a part of my family. Even female friends I knew my whole life and basically never spoke to, long story short she never trusted me with anything and overthought everything, even though I never gave an actual reason to. I only lied to her once, during the first year of our relationship about smoking cigarettes ( was having a hard time quitting and was sneaking a ciggy here and there). I gave her full trust since day one of our relationship even though I was badly hurt in the past I decided that if I want to have a real relationship I need to give her trust.
> Last year the trust issues got to the point that we decided to break up over the summer to try resolve our issues ( I have anger issues, nothing physical just get very angry very easily) independently and if we succeed, get back together in September. Summer went by fast, we both worked on our issues and both have improved. She seemed to trust me a lot more and not question every single thing I do. and I found a way to deal with my anger (gym) and made the decision in late September to get back together.
> During the summer my gf went on a trip with people from work for a long week to an Italian island.
> ...


Sorry to say OP I agree with others.
You need to call it quits on this one… she’s moved on already R or O or both.

It’s hard, but it happens every day. Put on your hard hat and get to work ending this ****


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I think it's very interesting that your gf is super suspicious of you, demanding that you cut ties to your female friends, even ones you're not in contact with - but she is now arguing with you over wanting to stay in contact with men interested in her, that she talks to every day. So, it's like she flipped the script and calls you toxic for doing the same exact behaviors she was doing, by trying to control you.

You may want to do a little research on narcissistic personality disorder - and what being in a relationship with a narcissist looks like. I think that is what you're involved with.


----------



## Allora321 (9 mo ago)

*Deidre* said:


> I think it's very interesting that your gf is super suspicious of you, demanding that you cut ties to your female friends, even ones you're not in contact with - but she is now arguing with you over wanting to stay in contact with men interested in her, that she talks to every day. So, it's like she flipped the script and calls you toxic for doing the same exact behaviors she was doing, by trying to control you.
> 
> You may want to do a little research on narcissistic personality disorder - and what being in a relationship with a narcissist looks like. I think that is what you're involved with.


Me cutting ties with female friends happened at the beginning of our relationship, over three years ago, since then she has improved on being that controlling and recognises that what she did then was toxic. She states now that she would be fine with me having female friends. 
Problem is that since I cut ties three years ago, it would be weird to reach out now to those friends.
And making new ones needs to happen naturally and not me going off seeking females just because "I can"


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Allora321 said:


> Me cutting ties with female friends happened at the beginning of our relationship, over three years ago, since then she has improved on being that controlling and recognises that what she did then was toxic. She states now that she would be fine with me having female friends.
> Problem is that since I cut ties three years ago, it would be weird to reach out now to those friends.
> And making new ones needs to happen naturally and not me going off seeking females just because "I can"


Yea, it's not a coincidence that she's okay with you having female friends after they're all gone now, and she now has male 'friends' to chat with. 

Have you both discussed marriage after being together for four years?


----------



## Allora321 (9 mo ago)

*Deidre* said:


> Yea, it's not a coincidence that she's okay with you having female friends after they're all gone now, and she now has male 'friends' to chat with.
> 
> Have you both discussed marriage after being together for four years?


Being able to have opposite gender friends is healthy as long as the friendship is not crossing "the line" , and she can't go back in time and change her actions from three years ago. But i do understand what you mean.

We have discussed marriage but I don't think I'm ready until I believe we are both in a healthy relationship and when both of us got rid of ours independent problems and insecurities.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Train wreck coming if you marry her. Fyi


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Your gf was intentionally deceptive. Major red flag.

The relationship with the co-worker is an emotional affair at a minimum. No guy puts in that much effort with getting something significant in return. Major red flag.

Her concerns about you cheating was her projecting what she does and thinks you are doing the same to her. Major red flag.

Her telling you no opposite sex friends and then allowing it for herself is very hypocrtical. Major red flag.

Your statements about her show you hold her on a pedestal, when this occurs, you can't see who she really is. If you base your opinion of her on her actions... she is not trustworthy....

I would look for someone that you don't have these concerns with... you are very early in the relationship and already feel like you need to keep tabs on her (and you do).... this is a sign that you need to move on.

Proceed at your own perile.... these traits don't get better, they get worse over time.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Allora321 said:


> We have discussed marriage but I don't think I'm ready until* I believe* we are both in a healthy relationship and when both of us got rid of ours independent problems and insecurities.


Problem with believing is that "beliefs" are just that, beliefs. They are not a certainty, a fact based observation. Anyone for a period of time can make you "believe" what they want you to believe. The true is that once the relationship is locked in, they will actually, little by little show you the real "them". She from the beginnings has shown you who she really is. That's what you should be paying attention.

also, how old you two are? young people can learn to control and modify their behavior, older people really can't. They are too set in their ways. Proceed at your own risk.


----------



## Trdd (Jan 11, 2022)

The book Not Just Friends might help you two discuss healthy boundaries that protect your relationship. It is clear that at least two of her male friends want to date her. That desire doesn't stop just because she told them no once. Some women are oblivious to that, some know it and like the attention and feeling desired. Most people think they can handle things right up until they fail, have an affair and destroy their primary relationship. It's a slippery slope and she is currently on it, imo. She probably thinks she's different from the hundreds of millions of other people who fell down that slope... but they thought they were too. The book will help you two look at this objectively. 

Casual friendships with the opposite sex are ok. Serious friendships with the opposite sex always have the potential to become an affair. Calling every day, texting every day, sending lots of photos, discussing intimate issues are all signs of the slippery slope. Committed partners avoid serious relationships with the opposite sex for that very reason. Anyone who says it is fine to do either 1) is very naive 2) knows it's dangerous but enjoys it 3) is having an affair. *It is not controlling or toxic to establish bohndaries that protect the relationship. *


----------



## SRCSRC (Nov 28, 2020)

Go find a friend who happens to be a girl and interact with her in the same way your girlfriend interacts with her men friends. She'll go nuclear on you, guaranteed. Move on. She is probably immersed in at least an EA. Women can be friendly with men, but to establish the type of friendships you describe in your post is complete ********. My strong advice is to move on. DO NOT MARRY HER.


----------



## Imnobodynew (Feb 11, 2016)

Allora321 said:


> Being able to have opposite gender friends is healthy as long as the friendship is not crossing "the line" , and she can't go back in time and change her actions from three years ago. But i do understand what you mean.
> 
> We have discussed marriage but I don't think I'm ready until I believe we are both in a healthy relationship and when both of us got rid of ours independent problems and insecurities.


So by both of your standards. She was insecure, according to you, for just having female friends. You need to remind her that her behavior was controlling. Any relationship is toxic if it is hidden and not shared. Listen she didn't share it with you because she knew her standards would be held over her head. That you would get angry at her deception. They are toxic because they are more important than you. 

Can you imagine when the stress of marriage, kids, and work later, and she gives you the oh? "He's just a friend and I meet him every Friday for drinks and sat for breakfast. Why are you so controlling?"
Do you know why she is changing the standard? Because she knows she is wanted. She probably is leaving you when she feels like it. <-- Do you really want to have to police her? 
Why would she allow men who ask her out on dates, to hang around? That's not a healthy boundary. Would she be ok if a woman ask you out? And you keep them around? 
You say that she has proven her love. Lisen I was married to my wife for 7-8 years before she got the itch, and we went through thick and thin. People do things because it suits them. Some people have proper boundaries and values. they don't have an identity crisis.
*YOUR GF IS DOING THIS TO GET HER EGO STROKED.<---- *This is a sign of fragile self-esteem, and almost always leads to cheating. This is not partner martial. Anyone who puts this much investment into their ego(which can never be filled) means they are taking it away from you. This is a bandaid. This will lead to places you don't want to go. It is probably manifesting now, she can't hide it anymore. Has been checked for BP(bipolar)? She might be going through a manic stage. I dunno, just speculating. 

If you were my son and you came to me about this girl. My advice would be, to set your boundaries and keep them. If she breaks them walk away. find help to detach from your support network.


----------



## Imnobodynew (Feb 11, 2016)

Trdd said:


> The book Not Just Friends might help you two discuss healthy boundaries that protect your relationship. It is clear that at least two of her male friends want to date her. That desire doesn't stop just because she told them no once. Some women are oblivious to that, some know it and like the attention and feeling desired. Most people think they can handle things right up until they fail, have an affair and destroy their primary relationship. It's a slippery slope and she is currently on it, imo. She probably thinks she's different from the hundreds of millions of other people who fell down that slope... but they thought they were too. The book will help you two look at this objectively.
> 
> Casual friendships with the opposite sex are ok. Serious friendships with the opposite sex always have the potential to become an affair. Calling every day, texting every day, sending lots of photos, discussing intimate issues are all signs of the slippery slope. Committed partners avoid serious relationships with the opposite sex for that very reason. Anyone who says it is fine to do either 1) is very naive 2) knows it's dangerous but enjoys it 3) is having an affair. *It is not controlling or toxic to establish bohndaries that protect the relationship. *



This is sound advice. That book has done wonders for my wife and me. As in my comment. Set your boundaries. That's not toxic.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Allora321 said:


> Being able to have opposite gender friends is healthy as long as the friendship is not crossing "the line" , and she can't go back in time and change her actions from three years ago. But i do understand what you mean.
> 
> We have discussed marriage but I don't think I'm ready until I believe we are both in a healthy relationship and when both of us got rid of ours independent problems and insecurities.


The point is though that you stopped doing things that made her uncomfortable, but she won’t do the same for you. And that should tell you something.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Allora321 said:


> The idea behind the break was that she learns how to be alone, she has been in relationships her whole adult life and never been single for longer than few months at a time. We decided that during the summer we will be a part and we both can do whatever we want as long as we will be completely honest at the end and just admit if something happened. I saw most of the messages with all those guys and there were no mentions of anything physical


Why did you think that “taking a break” would somehow equate to her being alone?


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

It’s time to cut her loose.

She is purposely hurting you and she doesn’t mind causing harm to your relationship.

he’s such a priority - she won’t cut out contact with him.

she isn’t relationship material!!!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She has matured.
She has.

She was fearful of losing you.
She has now gained confidence in herself. 

She discards your fears and forgets that those same fears were once hers.
She is self-centered, to a fault.

She now knows that other men find her desirable.
She is loving the attention.

She has matured into somebody you cannot trust.
She has.



_The Typist-_


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Is she cheating?


Is a frog's ass wet!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> I think it's very interesting that your gf is super suspicious of you, demanding that you cut ties to your female friends, even ones you're not in contact with - but she is now arguing with you over wanting to stay in contact with men interested in her, that she talks to every day. So, it's like she flipped the script and calls you toxic for doing the same exact behaviors she was doing, by trying to control you.
> 
> You may want to do a little research on narcissistic personality disorder - and what being in a relationship with a narcissist looks like. I think that is what you're involved with.


Yep, more often than not it’s projection on their part.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Allora321 said:


> I don't know if I can forgive and move on. I don't want to become the boyfriend that checks her phone regularly, tells her who she can and can't be friends with, and spend the rest of my life worrying and second guessing who is she texting.


You already *are* that boyfriend. Whether she has or has not cheated, this is no way to live. Your guts are telling you that you don’t trust her… instead of constantly talking yourself out of your instinct… believe it. 

There are plenty of “hot” females in the world. Go find one that doesn’t make you miserable.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

She is not the girl for you and you know it. She allows you *now* to have female friends because she has already crossed the line more than once more than likely. Of course she does nice things for you when you are with her. She also does nice things for other guys when she is with them. She has not learned anything useful from this break other than (like others are saying) how to be without you if she needs to be. No shortage of **** to take her out. What makes you think that she is even close to being marriage material. Has she said she wants to be married?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

OP, can you list the terms of the separation.

She is in a relationship with R. A much by one then she has with you as far as communicating goes. I highly doubt that they didn’t sleep together.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

*Deidre* said:


> I think it's very interesting that your gf is super suspicious of you, demanding that you cut ties to your female friends, even ones you're not in contact with - but she is now arguing with you over wanting to stay in contact with men interested in her, that she talks to every day. So, it's like she flipped the script and calls you toxic for doing the same exact behaviors she was doing, by trying to control you.
> 
> You may want to do a little research on narcissistic personality disorder - and what being in a relationship with a narcissist looks like. I think that is what you're involved with.


My thoughts exactly. These cluster B personality disordered isolate their prey. And, they cheat a lot and have double standards. 
Your GF fits the bill for being disordered. You should run. These types will shorten your life.


----------



## teutonic_metal (12 mo ago)

Everyone is giving so much great advice here OP. Just going off what you said. My two cents, this is a total messed up relationship and doomed. Get out now! Don't try to make her jealous. Take the high road. Who cares what she does. She is lying to you and her actions are untruthful. She sounds like a sociopath. Sociopaths are like serial killers (psychopaths) except they don't kill people. They get off on controlling people and their ego stroked. Narcissist are a type of sociopath. There is also borderline and histrionic. Regardless the name you give the person, they all manipulate, lie, and love attention from anywhere and anyone. This "girlfriend" of yours sounds like this type. You say there is a R and O man. It wouldn't surprise me if there is also a C, H, Z, 4, ÷, €, yada yada. 

I am trying to get over a divorce from a toxic relationship with someone showing lots of qualities of sociopathy. You don't want to go what I am going through and others like me or worse. You say you have "anger" issue? Anyone would with having to put up with a sociopath's garbage. Let me guess? She told you or convinced you of your anger issues? Please do go to therapy or a pastor, etc. For help and tell him/her everything. Trust me, an expert can help put things together.


----------



## Dillinger (12 mo ago)

A lot of what you're hearing here is good advice. Just remember that there are a high percentage of folks here who have been cheated on. This means they're good at recognizing the signs. It can also mean that they can be pretty quick to jump to conclusions. One thing I hear a lot in the posts here is that if it's not great now, don't expect it to magically get better. And you deserve great.


----------



## recovering2018 (Sep 9, 2021)

Putting the issue of cheating aside for a moment, it just doesn't sound like you two are very compatible. There's no meeting of the minds with regard to trust, control, boundaries, etc.

Don't waste any more of your time and energy on this relationship. Just part ways and find a better partner.


----------



## SurfsUpToday (Dec 6, 2021)

Well you aren’t married so is it really cheating? Or is it she is keeping her options open in case you don’t work out. Either way is not good and I’d end it.


----------



## JWakk (Sep 14, 2020)

Allora321 said:


> Sorry for the long rant...
> I'm in a relationship with my gf for over 4 years, and for most of that relationship she was extremely controlling and suspicious of even something as simple as me playing online games with my male friends. It got to the point that I had to cut ties with every single female in my life that was not a part of my family. Even female friends I knew my whole life and basically never spoke to, long story short she never trusted me with anything and overthought everything, even though I never gave an actual reason to. I only lied to her once, during the first year of our relationship about smoking cigarettes ( was having a hard time quitting and was sneaking a ciggy here and there). I gave her full trust since day one of our relationship even though I was badly hurt in the past I decided that if I want to have a real relationship I need to give her trust.
> Last year the trust issues got to the point that we decided to break up over the summer to try resolve our issues ( I have anger issues, nothing physical just get very angry very easily) independently and if we succeed, get back together in September. Summer went by fast, we both worked on our issues and both have improved. She seemed to trust me a lot more and not question every single thing I do. and I found a way to deal with my anger (gym) and made the decision in late September to get back together.
> During the summer my gf went on a trip with people from work for a long week to an Italian island.
> ...


Sorry my friend but yes she is cheating on you, It is so obvious to anyone looking in from the outside, This your toxic and controlling basically means I want my cake and eat it. 

For your own mental health sake just end this relationship just tell her your not compatible and are moving in different directions. She will probably try the don't leave me tactic I will do anything you want but this is fake she is just keeping you around until she is ready to monkey branch to a new toy.

It's possible those guys are in relationships so they won't commit to her so your just her back up plan and never NEVER be a woman's back up plan. Stop defending what she is doing, Half the time on here your making excuses for her you need to wake up and smell the crap!

If she had really loved you she would never have separated in the first place Separation just means I want to ride the Carousel (CC). She is just not mature enough to be trust worthy.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Dating is a test. Your girlfriend has failed that test miserably. I'd normally say they are orbiters but by the sound of it she has made you the orbiter.


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey @Allora321 in your first post you talked about her insecurities and her trust towards you. I was just curious if you asked her if the situation was reversed and it was you talking with a female or several daily and if a couple ask you out and you did not tell her How would she feel? Best of luck!


----------

